# Diefenbach Bench/vise/cabinet and tools



## Vise820

Good evening all,

My fiancé passed away early September 2013. I am now going through his personal effects 
and in his storage there is a brand new Diefenbach Bench with storage, tools and vise unassembled.
could anyone possible give me direction on where I can sell it. I have packing slips and pictures. Thank you all in advance for your help

[email protected]


----------



## JADobson

Hi,
Sorry about your loss. We have a forum here for selling items that you could try posting on and see if anyone is interested. There is also ebay or your local craigslist/kijiji.


----------



## Loren

ebay. Ebay has an integrated freight calculator and you can
talk to a broker easily enough so you know how the freight
process will go. Of course a local buyer is preferable, but
you'll probably get a quicker sale at a higher price going
through ebay and shipping it.


----------



## Timagen

If you still have it, I am interested.


----------

